

Dale J Stevens: "Hacking Your Education" Book Published by Penguin Intl. - rblion
http://www.fastcompany.com/1774242/dale-stephens-peter-thiel-fellows-hacking-your-education

======
anteyekon4myst
Good for him, but he comes off as his own circle jerk.

~~~
rblion
agreed. i posted it mainly to see how HN would react. I think he is "high off
his own supply".

